# MLS 1336974 Chelsea Okla



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

For those careng to look. Just got it today. Wont be up there till next week.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

No more splitting firewood Bill. That can be a good thing. Just one thing, have you checked the stability of that barn's roof? Didn't see anything about a well, but having a pond is a plus. It will be comfortable and secure. Congratulations, you been looking for a long time.


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

What does that restriction mean-horses permitted, what about cattle or pigs? I saw that on a property I was looking at up in MN and it meant horses were allowed but on that particular property, cattle or pigs weren't.

I hope you get a place that makes you happy and that works for your plans


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice!

Mon


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats on your acquisition of the new FBB Manor!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: Wonderful news indeed. 

I couldn't resist taking a peek. A little over 8 acres with a pond, a big propane tank and more. Wow! I know you will appreciate NOT having to split wood for the rest of your life... (I heat 100% with wood, and wouldn't mind having a backup propane tank myself, esp. since I have moved to where it snows and ice happens too.) 

You will love your porch! Get yer rocking chair ready! And a porch swing, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Those wimmens gonna be after you now . From the looks of that roof must be pretty windy there . lol


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Naw, that wasn't the wind. Big Bird roosted in those trees, and used the roof as a landing strip all summer long, lol.

I tried finding a better pic, with no luck. 


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

_Ladies, line up now!_ No pushing or shoving! Please pick a number and be patient. There is running water at the FBB Manor now, with TWO terlits (be still my heart!), three bedrooms, a fully equipped kitchen complete with stove, oven, refrigerator. Wait! There's more: Central A/C, patio, a stalled 30 x 18 barn, a pond, and a real nice guy. :cowboy:


Seriously now...Bill, I am really happy for you! 


.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is beautiful! Congratulations Bill!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome, Bill! I'm happy as can be for ya', and have no doubt that you'll make the most of it.
Love that land, and it'll love ya' back.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

wow, 8 acres....I'm envious.... Good deal! Though I lived in Okmulgee county as a kid, I cant recall where Chelsea is.... is it southern or western OK?


----------



## Forty Acres (May 14, 2007)

This part of Rogers County does not have any zoning. There are no animal restrictions. 

Little bit of history on this property........ It last sold 10/2009 for $119,500. Before that it sold on 09/2003 for $110,000.

It does adjoin a busy railroad. But folks tell me that eventually you get used to the trains.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

sherry in Maine said:


> wow, 8 acres....I'm envious.... Good deal! Though I lived in Okmulgee county as a kid, I cant recall where Chelsea is.... is it southern or western OK?


North east, Sherry


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

The property's driveway is a rr easement. That is bad for privacy. Bank of America owns it. It has been foreclosed on twice since 2010. House needs some work.

You didn't pay list price, did you Bill?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Luck,Best wishes Bill, I hope all goes well. I like you Bill,you deserve to settle down-just make sure the ceiling, and roof are secure. And if you see the little plane flyin' around up there-you may be in store for some trouble! lol (spy's,NSA, women stalking you)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

I read Bill's post, "For those careng to look. Just got it today. Wont be up there till next week" as He just got notice of the listing, and won't be up there to look at it til next week.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I read it as him closing on it the day he posted and him not moving in until next week,


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

The one I looked at said price dropped on Dec 27. Odd they'd do that and advertise it if the property was under contract. I don't do much real estate looking, but I'd think they'd take the ad down, say "under contract" or something.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I am a member of Tusa MLS. The Listing states that the original list price was $69,900 and it now dropped to $69,400. 

You are right, Zong. I missed that. Although realtors are not always quick to make those changes.

Considering the location and condition of the property I wouldn't offer more than $40K


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm reading it that Bill just got the listing, not purchased.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

po boy said:


> I'm reading it that Bill just got the listing, not purchased.


You are right. I mis-read that


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> Good Luck,Best wishes Bill, I hope all goes well. I like you Bill,you deserve to settle down-just make sure the ceiling, and roof are secure. And if you see the little plane flyin' around up there-you may be in store for some trouble! lol (spy's,NSA, women stalking you)


 I would still check the ceiling?


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Twp.Tom said:


> I would still check the ceiling?


I would, too


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dutchie said:


> I am a member of Tusa MLS. The Listing states that the original list price was $69,900 and it now dropped to $69,400.
> 
> You are right, Zong. I missed that. Although realtors are not always quick to make those changes.
> 
> Considering the location and condition of the property I wouldn't offer more than $40K


 That should be dropped to $64,900


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bill, Watch out. This bunch will have you all moved in before you even get up there to look at it. Good luck....James


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

One has to have the necessary translator, when reading Billese.

Not so much having to do with left to right or up to down,

but more like what's said (or unsaid) between the words themselves.

Thanks for the help in 'deciphering' zong. It makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Forty Acres (May 14, 2007)

Dutchie said:


> I am a member of Tusa MLS. The Listing states that the original list price was $69,900 and it now dropped to $69,400.
> 
> You are right, Zong. I missed that. Although realtors are not always quick to make those changes.
> 
> Considering the location and condition of the property I wouldn't offer more than $40K


I figure that the land alone is worth close to $40K. Just my two cents.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Zong, I read it the same exact way, that he just got the listing and will be up there to look at it next week, not that he bought it


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SO TRUE SHY. I wouldn't think it would be old enough to have a bad cealing, would you.
Anybody got pics of the barn?
I hope the trains don't blow blow there whistle around it. Don't see why they would.
Is that a pond in the back?
Looks like a LONG driveway.
Looks like to be somewhat secluded from the road, and RR from Hwy 66


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

po boy said:


> That should be dropped to $64,900


No. It was listed at $64,900 and there is no evidence on MLS that it was dropped.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Forty Acres said:


> I figure that the land alone is worth close to $40K. Just my two cents.


How do you figure that? There is a HUGE External Obsolescence by having it right adjacent to the rail road tracts with the driveway being a right away for the railroad.

$40,000 would mean $5K an acre. The only two properties sold in that school district during the past 12 months for around $5K an acre are a 10 ac tract with mineral rights and a gas well and an 8 acre tract with a large shop, 2 wells and 2 septics.

And neither are adjacent to the rail road tracts.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dutchie said:


> I am a member of Tusa MLS. The Listing states that the original list price was $69,900 and it now dropped to $69,400.
> 
> You are right, Zong. I missed that. Although realtors are not always quick to make those changes.
> 
> Considering the location and condition of the property I wouldn't offer more than $40K





Dutchie said:


> No. It was listed at $64,900 and there is no evidence on MLS that it was dropped.


 Dutchie,

Are you inverting your numbers.
According to Zillow, Homes.com and about 10 realtor listings for this property It was listed for 69,900 the first week of December and reduced to $64,900 on 12-27-2013.

The drop is after only 3 weeks on the market. I imagine they will listen to offers for a fair amount less.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

There are several over head and such views on this link.

http://tulsa.pruhomequest.com/idx/mls-1336974-19860_e_370_road_chelsea_ok_74016


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I can see a large pond, but that area doesn't seem to be fenced, or it with just three strand hard to tell from the picture, grass looks eaten down to the ground through, the cross fenced section is up by the house near the stable, which might suit 3 to 4 horses or 10 goats on a good day? The neighbor to the left in the picture has cows, you can see them from the Bing map photo. Rail road track run along the right side of the property, between the property and Hwy 66, also high tension electric poles and wires in the pasture. Looks like the way the driveway starts to come in along the tracks from E 370 Road you would be sharing that with a neighbor and the Railroad, but that might be good, they might plow it!

Might not be a bad place for you FBB, as the house looks decent, but to get cows, which I think you want, out to the main pasture and pond you would have to make access across the driveway.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I like that one Bill, especially the porch


----------



## Forty Acres (May 14, 2007)

Dutchie said:


> How do you figure that? There is a HUGE External Obsolescence by having it right adjacent to the rail road tracts with the driveway being a right away for the railroad.
> 
> $40,000 would mean $5K an acre. The only two properties sold in that school district during the past 12 months for around $5K an acre are a 10 ac tract with mineral rights and a gas well and an 8 acre tract with a large shop, 2 wells and 2 septics.
> 
> And neither are adjacent to the rail road tracts.


Dutchie, you may be right. I dunno. Just expressing my thoughts. If Bill gets this bought for $40,000 it will shock the socks off of me. 

I live within three miles of this place & drove by it this afternoon. The place at the driveway entrance is a small Baptist church. The driveway on the railroad easement could use a load (or 20) of gravel. I wouldn't recommend driving a low profile car down it right now.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Agent just E Mailed me that the foreclosure was closed out as of Oct 3


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I had to laugh at those that thought he bought the place. After all the posts about the other places did you think he would actually buy a place without asking for advice???

Says horses permitted. FBB I thought you wanted cows and chickens. Usually horses means horses ONLY


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Many u folks read that about horses from a different perspective. Horses permitted, means its a rural property, and that all farm animals are permitted, UNLESS designated. IF, in OKLA it dosnt say horses permitted, it means NO farm animals are permitted.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

po boy said:


> Dutchie,
> 
> Are you inverting your numbers.
> According to Zillow, Homes.com and about 10 realtor listings for this property It was listed for 69,900 the first week of December and reduced to $64,900 on 12-27-2013.
> ...


No, I just looked on MLS again. It does not show a price reduction.

Zillow is not known for its accuracies


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

starjj said:


> I had to laugh at those that thought he bought the place. After all the posts about the other places did you think he would actually buy a place without asking for advice???
> 
> Says horses permitted. FBB I thought you wanted cows and chickens. Usually horses means horses ONLY


Not there starjj. All farm animals are permitted.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Forty Acres said:


> Dutchie, you may be right. I dunno. Just expressing my thoughts. If Bill gets this bought for $40,000 it will shock the socks off of me.
> 
> I live within three miles of this place & drove by it this afternoon. The place at the driveway entrance is a small Baptist church. The driveway on the railroad easement could use a load (or 20) of gravel. I wouldn't recommend driving a low profile car down it right now.


He might not get it for $40K but that would be a good starting point


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Dutchie said:


> No, I just looked on MLS again. It does not show a price reduction.
> 
> Zillow is not known for its accuracies


Listed for $64,900 on this realtor site!

http://tulsa.pruhomequest.com/idx/mls-1336974-19860_e_370_road_chelsea_ok_74016


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

zong said:


> I read Bill's post, "For those careng to look. Just got it today. Wont be up there till next week" as He just got notice of the listing, and won't be up there to look at it til next week.





Dutchie said:


> I read it as him closing on it the day he posted and him not moving in until next week,


I read it at 1:30 am! :yawn: It sure enough woke me up. 




.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Dutchie said:


> Not there starjj. All farm animals are permitted.


 
Well the link someone provided it says clearly Horses permitted which like I said usually means ONLY horses


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

starjj said:


> Well the link someone provided it says clearly Horses permitted which like I said usually means ONLY horses


No it is just a catch phrase. I dont even understand why the realtor put that in that listing. There is no zoning out there which means there are no restrictions.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Brighton said:


> Listed for $64,900 on this realtor site!
> 
> http://tulsa.pruhomequest.com/idx/mls-1336974-19860_e_370_road_chelsea_ok_74016


Yes which is the original list price.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dutchie said:


> Zillow is not known for its accuracies


 Same for me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

40 ACRES. How many trains a day do you think goes past that place? Im guessing between 1 and 2 doz


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Agent just E Mailed me that the foreclosure was closed out as of Oct 3



Does that mean its gone or when it was foreclosed on?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im assuming that it was able to be sold by a REA After that time Shy.

Rea just called and said that the listing agent said she didn't think it could be got to by less than a 4 wheel drive. Course, shes a woman not wanting to get stuck, or having the mud experiences of a former NE Kans farmer. The driveway must be pretty bad tho.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Just means that the forclosure was finalized on that date and that the property is free to be sold.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I left a message with BN/UP RR to find out how many trains went past the place a day ballpark. no reply


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im assuming that it was able to be sold by a REA After that time Shy.
> 
> Rea just called and said that the listing agent said she didn't think it could be got to by less than a 4 wheel drive. Course, shes a woman not wanting to get stuck, or having the mud experiences of a former NE Kans farmer. The driveway must be pretty bad tho.


 
Wow! Did I just hear the price drop?

Mon


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

You wont notice the trains after about a week, Bill. I lived next to a road that had a train track running along it, I stopped hearing them. I wouldn't have believed it possible but its true


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, but how many a day went by?.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How many u wimmins ready to jump ship and live 150ft say to a doz trains a day??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think THAT would be cause for price reduction.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

How many loads of gravel can you afford & will

the RR allow you to "improve" their ROW?

Get those questions answered and I do believe that Shy could be convinced to 'move'.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I hope you get your heart's desire in 2014, Bill.


----------



## Forty Acres (May 14, 2007)

Bill, I'm guessing that the house is a good 600 feet away from the railroad. The driveway is flat as a pancake except for 3 or 4 areas that are wallowed out and are full of water. I do have a 4-wheel drive pickup, but left it in 2-wheel drive all the way without any trouble. The driveway is not soft. You just need enough clearance for 12-18" of water.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

bill it might be hard for them wimmins to get there BUT it is also hard for them to leave !!!!!!! good luck


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Shygal said:


> You wont notice the trains after about a week, Bill. I lived next to a road that had a train track running along it, I stopped hearing them. I wouldn't have believed it possible but its true


So true!

From ages 9-16 we lived with a RR tracks at our back. The only time we ever REALLY noticed it was when they hit the whistle extra hard...step-father was an engineer (for a different RR) and some of the engineers just wanted to say "Hi!". Those whistles mean something.

Oh, and we also noticed when we had to wait to cross the tracks!

Mon


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

I've lived next to RR tracks and fire stations...After a few months, I didn't even notice the trains..OTOH, fire station alarms going off will paste you to the ceilings and take 10 years off your life....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mammy and Lesley, Again I ask, How many trains went by your houses a day?

Nehi, I hope so too, BUT Im pretty sure my dreams wont be answered by living next to Hwy 66 and RR Tracks. lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

40, Im going out to the sale on 412 Sat. Ill drive by the place on the way to Xs in Oologah. My DD bought me a pocket watch offa E Bay. It just came in and shell leave it with X for me to pick up.
Im going to try to stick around the place for an hour or so IF I like it to see how many trains roll by. 
QUESTIION. Is the road off Route 66 paved or not? My boy says IF its NOT paved, the train wont blow their whistles.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

isn't that the truth. it was about a month ago around 4am. I heard them. thought they were passing by on the main street .happens quite often here. kept getting louder and lights were flashing through my bedroom window. they had turned up my street. 3 of them horns blaring lights flashing. me running from window to window. it was at the end of the street. I stayed up then. no way could I get back to sleep. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Here they have a horn that sounds like a noise best spelled as GRUUUUNNNNNT. Real low and gravely


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> How many u wimmins ready to jump ship and live 150ft say to a doz trains a day??



Probably 3 in the day and 3 overnight went by. Some women love trains, too. You don't know how many go by a day, dont start out by picking sour grapes


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

REA EMed me. Said she thought there might be another driveway into the place away from the RR ROW. But she thought it was in even worse shape than the original. Said she would get back with me on it.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Sure hope it works out for you Bill. My town has a lumber mill across the road, runs all day/night. I think a person can get used to most sounds. Of course there is some difference between summer and winter (open windows). I watched that crazy honey boo boo show a couple of times and the train is right in their yard. LOL.......


It looks like a nice place.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Make sure you look both ways when crossing the tracks, I have been double careful ever since my nepher started as an engineer. He goes your way pretty regular.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mammy and Lesley, Again I ask, How many trains went by your houses a day?
> 
> Nehi, I hope so too, BUT Im pretty sure my dreams wont be answered by living next to Hwy 66 and RR Tracks. lol


As we said, YOU DON'T NOTICE IT MUCH AFTER A LITTLE WHILE!

If you are concerned, call the RR company, ask to talk to dispatch and ASK them how many trains they route that way each day. Or, just keep itching about it.

Mon


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mammy and Lesley, Again I ask, How many trains went by your houses a day?
> 
> Nehi, I hope so too, BUT Im pretty sure my dreams wont be answered by living next to Hwy 66 and RR Tracks. lol


I lived from 10 years old to 20 years old right next to railroad tracks, like right next to them, and probably 15 to 20 trains a day, double that during harvest time, after about 3 weeks or so you don't even hear them, and yes they blew their horn at the crossing right by the house.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mammy, ive said twice that I was going to call the RR, and then that I did call the RR, and Im going to do it again. Right now.

40, I live on a 20 now. Its rectangular shaped. The narrow ends are 300ft wide. I cant see how the house on that place could be 600ft away from the tracks on 8 1/2 acres


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just called RR. They said they couldn't/wouldn't give that information out.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

You may not hear them after a while but they are still an external obsolescence which will negatively impact the resale of the property.


----------



## Forty Acres (May 14, 2007)

Dutchie, external obsolescence not only affects the resale, but the primary sale as well. The external obsolescence will be accounted for in the current sale as well as all future sales (until someone removes the railroad).

This may be an opportunity for Bill to purchase more home than he can afford, if you get my drift.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bill dosent want more home than he can afford. Having more home than he can afford makes him look better and better to people. NOW, More BARN than he can afford, That's something else LOL.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Forty Acres said:


> Dutchie, external obsolescence not only affects the resale, but the primary sale as well. The external obsolescence will be accounted for in the current sale as well as all future sales (until someone removes the railroad).
> 
> This may be an opportunity for Bill to purchase more home than he can afford, if you get my drift.


Yeah, you are right. 

The trick is to get the lender Bill is going to get the money from is comfortable with this deal.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

So FBB, did you go look at the house???


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

if you had a back blade for one of your tractors you could keep the road shaped up.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

there are about 70 trains that go through Claremore. half of those are on that rail line. they go through roughly every 15 min. I live one mile from those tracks they do get loud sometimes do to cloud cover but I don't notice them at night. I would not want to live much closer. 

the problem w this area is access to hwy 169 there are few ways over due to the lake and river and the frequent wrecks on ketonville rd.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I Came, I saw, I passed.

Worst driveway ive seen in 3 states. LONG too. A REA had a couple ahead of me when I got there, and we all walked in together. She opened the house. ITS BIG. Seems to be in great shape. Ill bid Dutchies $40Gs on it but thats it. I heard a train too. 40 was right thereabout the distance. ITS LOUD. 
I went to Chelsea, and through town, and back over the dam and out above Talala.
No outbuildings. IF I was making payments on it id never have the money to build them.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill:
Get a small, modern house, I see that Dutchie is advising you; PAY ATTENTION. Don't worry about too much land--you are t00 danged old to be doing much more than a cow, a pig, maybe some goats, chickens and a huge garden. If you can get enough land to raise a garden and a little feed you have more than you need. 

I'm laid up with a chest thing right now. When I get loose I will drive over to Fishers and check in on you. I take it from this thread you are up and going but I've not seen you posting.
Chuck


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, this place was 8 1/2 acres. That suited me OK. House was 3 BR, 2 Bathes I don't post much since ive been slapped by the powers that be, and they take a look at my posts, when they get time before the posts get posted. Not much fun anymore.

Im in great shape, for the shape im in lol. Been splitting and cutting wood.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

What the heck did you do, Bill? From what I read on this thing since I got back there is more common bad taste and near-indecency here than you ever put forth. 

Have you gone overboard? You've always been uncouth, sexually suggestive and brash, but never indecent, and you were always entertaining.

You're a good man, Bill. Remember, I was thrown off for a while for answering a picture game with a "car in background" picture that incidentally had a naked broad in the foreground. (I know she was a broad; ladies don't allow nude pictures to be published.)

Chuck


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's the bad part. I don't know. Jay says he don't know.

It seems I have to be entertaining without being uncouth, sexually suggestive and brash. I don't know how to do it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> What the heck did you do, Bill? From what I read on this thing since I got back there is more common bad taste and near-indecency here than you ever put forth.
> 
> Have you gone overboard? You've always been uncouth, sexually suggestive and brash, but never indecent, and you were always entertaining......


 
:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Davel, Ive got an old horse pulled grader converted to tractor. Ive got a 4ft tumblebug. I can do anything that a back blade can do nearly. I can haul a lot mopre dirt than any 4ft box blade ive ever seen. I can shift the grader blade 2ft from side to side. 4 IF I use my H Farmall and swing the drawbar from side to side.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Echoes, I see Honey Booboo will be back on this week!


----------

